# Does any one know about rigid foam



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: Am getting ready to build,I am going to use rigid foam on layout. I see where i can get 4'x8' x2" rigid.Somewhere on the board a fella said he was able to get it 4" thick ?? Does any one know about this where to get it?? Home depot and lowes both gave me a funny look upon request.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The stuff I've seen is 1" or 2" thick. I haven't seen 4" thick sheets. My local HD carries stock in 24" widths.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The 4" thick foam is about 4 times more expensive than the 2".


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*does any one know about foam*

Hey:Thanks for the replies,I canget the 4'x8'x2" sheets pink or blue, but wanted 4" instead of having to buy 4 pieces know it is out there read it somewhere on the forum. Its all exspensive but wanted 4" minimum


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I found the 4" at Home Depot; they could surely order it in for you. That said, you can stack 2 of the 2" and glue them together to do the same thing. Make and sand your cuts just as you would on the 4", use spackling compound to cover the separation line if it's noticable and paint. You'll never see it.

Or....use it to your advantage. Make the seperation a geological feature, a strata line, and emphasize it with some undercutting to show wind-erosion.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*does any body know about foam*

Thanks reckers: I will go back to my home depot and tryagain, maybe weekend help not as knowledgeable I know the stuff is exspensive, but felt 4" better than 2" if needed to mount any movingparts for accessories below track level. kinda overkill i guess. But i amgoing to do thisonly once!! I think


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gd #1,
I've got 1" over 5/8" plywood on my 10'X10' layout. Solid as a rock and easy to work with. I bought the pink stuff from HD for about $15 for a 4X8.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*rigid foam*

Hi raleets: I have 2 boards aprrox 4x8 >5/8 mdf supported cross wise every 12 inches with 1x2 board strips each board on a large cafeteria style table like you see in school cafeteria. was what had on hand. I am learnig a lot of the add ons have motors or movements that basically go under the board, so my thinking,(wife says dangerous) was with 4" i could cut hole and conceal in a pocket?? I am sure some one has gone there?? So any and all suggestions are welcomed.:appl:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just keep in mind that if you bury components into the foam and lay track over them - they'll be tough to service should you ever need to.


----------

